# Bt home hub keeps restarting?



## musicistabest (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi when I am either on my computer or watching TV(Bt vision) my home hub keeps restarting I have tried reseting it but no difference what should I do.


----------



## timta2 (Jun 29, 2008)

You should contact your provider (BT) for assistance. Is it possible that the hardware is bad? Is it possible that it is trying to update the firmware? You can look here...

http://bt.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/bt.c...at_lvl4=751&p_cv=4.751&p_cats=346,401,407,751


----------



## xvi (Jul 1, 2008)

I would guess that the hot temperatures have caused it to overheat. Does it feel hot to the touch?


----------



## Nitro-Max (Jul 1, 2008)

bt home hub routers update them selves pretty much so the reboots might be due to it upgrading this isnt somthing that happens every day though so there may be a problem i lose connection from time to time but that just crappy bt for you if i was in a cable area id never say bt again.

ive been with bt a few years now and found that in year 1 all was good then just after xmas somthing happend that effected all broadband users in our area i went from a not too bad 4mb with great server pings in games on uk servers to a 3mb speed with packet loss and errors which i still have to this day and ive bashed my head about it so much i just cant be arsed anymore the call centers get me in such a rage i think they are complete morons tbh.

I think you have a month cancelation period im not sure but if you arent happy now you never will be so goodluck lol.


----------



## mrhuggles (Jul 1, 2008)

put it in a mode that will make it a passthrough and do pppoe on your router


----------

